# Jigsaw Puzzle Anyone? :)



## ladylore (Mar 8, 2008)

I found this site a while back and I use to relax and has a fun diversion when things feel to hectic. There are many free puzzles to choose from that you can do right in your browser.

Puzzle Warehouse

Have fun.


----------



## braveheart (Mar 8, 2008)

*Adds to Favourites*


----------



## lallieth (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks I will go do one now


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks. I enjoy puzzles.


----------



## Halo (Mar 8, 2008)

I think you have posted a real winner there Ladylore...glad you shared it


----------



## ladylore (Mar 8, 2008)

:tapfingers:Who knew! :cool2:


----------



## ladylore (Jan 7, 2009)

This site has recently been updated. More pictures, master catagory added and the back of the puzzle pieces have been changed so it is easier to tell what side is what. 

Have fun.


----------



## NicNak (Jan 7, 2009)

This is real cool!  Thank you, Ladylore


----------



## ladylore (Jan 7, 2009)

Your welcome - one of my favorite sites.


----------

